# My Very Pleasant Residence Visa Experience



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

So after moving here I was fraught after reading so many issues people have regarding residence visas etc etc. Heres my experience.

Got my work permit in 1 day. No input from my side apart from 2 photos and a very simple form. Company PRO did the rest.

Went for the blood test and xray today in Abu Dhabi. Took the VIP 500 Dirham service. Very simple. Immediate blood test then xray. Out in 15 minutes. Very pleasant service.

Company PRO got the results 3 hours later.

Residence visa will be in my hands on Thursday (today is Monday).

And thats about it !! All thats left is the driving licence and the e-gate biometric pass.

I guess it all depends on the Wasta the company PRO has. Well for me, our sponsor is very well connected all the way to the top.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I too had a very easy visa passage - the school arranged everything and I was all set up and legal within a couple of weeks of arrival. On the other hand, there are people who arrived with me who have only gone for their medical this week, 5 months later (I guess the new visa laws shook things up a little). So I would add that luck, as well as wasta plays a pretty big part.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say that it isn't wasta so much, as really understanding the system. I know of various companies where the visa process takes just 48 hours as their PRO makes a real effort and knows his stuff.

cautious_mover - once you have your eye test (10 mins in an optician - take passport + photo) your driving licence should take no more than 30 mins.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> cautious_mover - once you have your eye test (10 mins in an optician - take passport + photo) your driving licence should take no more than 30 mins.
> 
> -


Well. I have spent almost 2 months now on getting my driving license. Unfortunately don't have an elite passport.
Failed my 3rd test today. Reason: Critical mistake "Did not follow instructions" because the examiner wasn't able to fail me because I didn't make enough minor mistakes. True reason: Didn't like face/quota for the day over/quota for the month over. (yes I know everyone says they were failed unfairly, but honestly he did circle "failure to follow instructions" only because I was not failing otherwise)

I am so frustrated with this place after today that I am beginning a job hunt even though I love my job
You guys are very very lucky
Rant over. :focus: My co. PRO did everything for the visa. I just had to turn up for the medical test at the VIP clinic in Al Safa in Dubai
However, for the family visa they helped me out, but I was the primary person responsible (though they reimbursed) for the process. Took me just a couple of days to get my wife's visa (after getting all documents - the primary two being attested marriage certificate and official labour contract registered with the ministry)


----------

